# A heated goose conversation



## Woodsman (Mar 9, 2020)

Always talking, these two were really carrying on.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 9, 2020)

"When I say bring home a loaf of bread, a dozen eggs and milk, that doesn't include  BEER!"


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 10, 2020)

Honk, honk! Nice set. My mom told me one used to chase her regularly as a kid ... she really hated that thing, I could tell.


----------



## pendennis (Mar 10, 2020)

Nag, nag, nag!!!


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 10, 2020)

Good set.......


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 10, 2020)

Great set.


----------



## Warhorse (Mar 11, 2020)

Really good shots!


----------



## Woodsman (Mar 11, 2020)

Thank you all for the comments.  I think we all had the same idea on the he /she interaction of the set.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 17, 2020)

Love this.. great action shots...


----------



## edsland (Mar 17, 2020)

Nice sharp photos, they need to social separation now.


----------



## johngpt (Mar 17, 2020)

You can tell they mate for life...

Excellent set


----------

